# How about a little old school tape?



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my Tascam BR-20 half track machine. Any other members use a reel to reel?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Brings back memories of my dad's Tandberg reel to reel player. It's been a while since he hooked it up, but as a kid I always enjoyed observing the process of feeding the end of the tape to the empty reel and seeing/hearing them spin up.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a better pic. I made some longer cables so I could move it over to the side of the system.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool! Careful getting the media or tape heads too close to the speaker magnets. lddude:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Very cool! Careful getting the media or tape heads too close to the speaker magnets. lddude:


Roger that!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I used one of these Fostex B16s for a few years in a studio that i was working at and it then ended up in my possession for a few years.










It was an amazing unit. I still have some recordings that I mastered on it that I have transferred to CD


----------

